# Musical Octopus



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Octopus walks into a bar and says I can play ANY musical instrument you like. English man gives him a guitar which he plays better than Jimi Hendrix. Irishman gives him a piano which he plays better than Elton John. Scotsman throws him a set of bag pipes. The Octopus fumbles about for a couple of mins and the Scotsman says Whats wrong - can ye no play it?' The Octopus says 'Play it? I'm gonna shag her brains out once I get her pyjamas off! :mrgreen:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

Very good


----------



## Claireakashorty (Nov 30, 2014)

:lol: very good


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------

